# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > مقایسه دانشگاه ها نسبت به یکدیگر >  رنکینگ دانشگاه های علوم پزشکی |دانشگاه ایران رتبه یک!!!

## MohammadMahdi14

سلام دوستان گرام :Yahoo (1): 
طبق گفته ی این سایت
https://www.uniref.ir/Ranking7-1397
دانشگاه ایران در سال 97 برترین دانشگاه علوم پزشکی کشورع!!!!
چقدر این اطلاعات صحت داره؟! :Yahoo (77):

----------


## M.javaddd

ببین از نظر علمی،اساتید،امکانات و جو دانشگاه، دانشگاه ایران با اختلاف بهترینه، منتها مُد شده رتبه برترا میرن تهران و بهشتی...

----------


## n3gin2000

آره دکترمنم یادمه یه جایی خوندم دقیقانمیدونم کجامدرکش هم بین المللیه وازدانشگاه تهران معتبرتره
دیدیدگفتم پزشکی ایران عالیه دکتر :Yahoo (94):

----------


## MohammadMahdi14

> ببین از نظر علمی،اساتید،امکانات و جو دانشگاه، دانشگاه ایران با اختلاف بهترینه، منتها مُد شده رتبه برترا میرن تهران و بهشتی...


واقعا؟ یعنی اگه شما بودین دانشگاه ایران رو بالاتر از بهشتی میزدین؟ من شانس اینکه ایران رو بیارم خیلی بالاست البته نیم دو بهشتی هم میتونم بیارم به نظرتون کدوم رو اولویت بدم ایران یا نیم2 بهشتی؟

----------


## MohammadMahdi14

> آره دکترمنم یادمه یه جایی خوندم دقیقانمیدونم کجامدرکش هم بین المللیه وازدانشگاه تهران معتبرتره
> دیدیدگفتم پزشکی ایران عالیه دکتر


بله :Yahoo (4):  بعد از تحقیق نظرم عوض شد :Yahoo (4): 
هر جا سخن از پزشکی است نام *BRAIN SURGEON* میدرخشد :Yahoo (4):

----------


## M.javaddd

> واقعا؟ یعنی اگه شما بودین دانشگاه ایران رو بالاتر از بهشتی میزدین؟ من شانس اینکه ایران رو بیارم خیلی بالاست البته نیم دو بهشتی هم میتونم بیارم به نظرتون کدوم رو اولویت بدم ایران یا نیم2 بهشتی؟


حتما بزن ایران...من خودم تحت هر شرایطی اول تهران رو میزدم،ولی بین بهشتی و ایران قطعا ایران بهتره از نظر علمی، ولی خوب اسم شهید بهشتی گنده تره و اگه پز دادن و اینا برات مهمه شهید بهشتی معروف تره...ببین توی این سطح، فرقی بین تهران و بهشتی و ایران و شیراز نیست..اینا همه تو یه سطحن و بهترینن، بقیه یک یا چند لول پایین تر از اینان

----------


## MohammadMahdi14

> حتما بزن ایران...من خودم تحت هر شرایطی اول تهران رو میزدم،ولی بین بهشتی و ایران قطعا ایران بهتره از نظر علمی، ولی خوب اسم شهید بهشتی گنده تره و اگه پز دادن و اینا برات مهمه شهید بهشتی معروف تره...ببین توی این سطح، فرقی بین تهران و بهشتی و ایران و شیراز نیست..اینا همه تو یه سطحن و بهترینن، بقیه یک یا چند لول پایین تر از اینان


تشکر داداش  :Y (694): 
نه بابا پز دادن چیه من میخوام سوادم خوب باشه برای من این مهمه که اساتید کدوم دانشگاه بهترن پز دادن به چه درد من میخوره؟

----------


## Erfan778

یا ابوالفضل. تبریز شده 22
کاش همه ی رتبه هامون تو تبریز می موندن

----------


## M.javaddd

> تشکر داداش 
> نه بابا پز دادن چیه من میخوام سوادم خوب باشه برای من این مهمه که اساتید کدوم دانشگاه بهترن پز دادن به چه درد من میخوره؟


ببین داداش اول نیمسال اول بهشتی رو بزن، بعدش ایران رو، بعدش نیمسال دوم بهشتی..‌.تا جاییکه میتونی نیمسال دوم نزن الکی وقتت رو تلف نکن حیفه

----------


## MohammadMahdi14

> ببین داداش اول نیمسال اول بهشتی رو بزن، بعدش ایران رو، بعدش نیمسال دوم بهشتی..‌.تا جاییکه میتونی نیمسال دوم نزن الکی وقتت رو تلف نکن حیفه


تشکر داداش خیلی ازت ممنونم :Y (467):  :Y (694):

----------


## revenger

*مشخصه این رتبه بندی طبق معیارهای درست انجام نشده.
مثلا دانشگاه های شهرکرد و هرمزگان بالاتر از بهشتی و تبریز هستن حتی تصورشم سبب انبساط خاطر و قهقهه ی مرغ پخته میشه
برید لینک زیر قسمت دانشگاه های علوم پزشکی اونجا رتبه بندی کلی و نیز جزئی (آموزشی، پژوهشی و...) آورده و مثلا میتونید مثلث پایین ستون آموزشی رو بزنید تا دانشگاه ها رو بر اساس اون بیاره
رتبه‌بندی دانشگاه‌ها و مؤسسات پژوهشی ایران*

----------


## Alfredo

این رتبه بندی  فقط بر اساس مقالات هست نه چیز دیگه !!! ایران هم فقط مقالات داخلیش تعدادش بیشتره بدون در نظر گرتن محتوا...مقالات بین المللی هم نگم دیگه کاملا مشخصه کجا برتره...نمیدونم چرا وقتی ذره ای اطلاعات ندارین و حتی مقدار پایه هم اطلاعات ندارن الکی تاپیک میزنین.ایران دانشگاه خوبیه ولی جزو ولی حتی جزو 5 دانشگاه برتر هم نیست

----------


## therealfarshid

دری وری هست
برید سایت
topuniversities.com
بعد بزنید ranking by subject medicine
اول تهران هست بعد شیراز
https://www.topuniversities.com/univ.../2018/medicine
رنکینگ QS معتبرترین سیستم رنکینگ هست

آخه دانشگاه شیراز رتبه 24
من نباید الان خودمو بکوبم تو دیوار
تو این کشور اگه بگن دوتا دانشگاه اولو بگو حتی شهید بهشتی رو هم نمیگن میگن تهران و شیراز بعد این اومده فقط بر اساس مقالات داخلی ی تزی داده خب اصلا همچین رتبه بندی کلا از پایه و اساس غلطه

----------


## Unfriendly

والا تا من یک مقاله دیگه دیدم که حتی کرمان هم از ایران بالاتر بود :/

ولی قطعا این رنکینگ درست نیست و معتبر ترین دانشگاه دانشگاه تهران هست...

----------


## SinaAhmadi

من خیلی شیرازو دوس دارم چرا رفته پایین انقدر  :Yahoo (21): 

همین که شیراز رفته 24 ام بدونین رنکینگ از بیخ غلطه

----------


## therealfarshid

> من خیلی شیرازو دوس دارم چرا رفته پایین انقدر 
> 
> همین که شیراز رفته 24 ام بدونین رنکینگ از بیخ غلطه


داداش اهل کدوم شهری؟

----------


## SinaAhmadi

> داداش اهل کدوم شهری؟


من بوشهری ام

----------


## therealfarshid

> من بوشهری ام


حالا از چی دانشگاه شیراز خوشت میاد؟

----------


## SEYED REZA

طبق رنكينگ جهانى كه جز برترا نيست پزشكى ايران 

 نگاه كن ببين معيار و ملاكا چيه اونا مهمن !

----------


## SinaAhmadi

> حالا از چی دانشگاه شیراز خوشت میاد؟


میترسی جاتو بگیرم ؟

----------


## therealfarshid

> میترسی جاتو بگیرم ؟


نه بابا اختیار داری
کلا پرسیدم من کلا عاشق هم شهرمون هم دانشگاه شیراز هستم اینجا فقط تو همین تابستون فقط ی مقدار گرما غیر قابل تحمله
حتی اگه این آخوندا گند نزده بودن تو شهر ما الان شیراز قطب توریستی آسیا بود(حتما شنیدی که میگن شهر گل و بلبل-البته میگفتن الان دیگه اون شکلی نیست-گرچه هنوز هم عاشقشم)
دانشگاه مون هم خیلی خوبه توی المپیاد پزشکی دانشگاه رتبه پروری هست
گفتم از چیش خوشت میاد کلا میخواستم ببینم کلا چه فاکتوری هست که شیراز رو اولویت خیلیا کرده

----------


## SinaAhmadi

> نه بابا اختیار داری
> کلا پرسیدم من کلا عاشق هم شهرمون هم دانشگاه شیراز هستم اینجا فقط تو همین تابستون فقط ی مقدار گرما غیر قابل تحمله
> حتی اگه این آخوندا گند نزده بودن تو شهر ما الان شیراز قطب توریستی آسیا بود(حتما شنیدی که میگن شهر گل و بلبل-البته میگفتن الان دیگه اون شکلی نیست-گرچه هنوز هم عاشقشم)
> دانشگاه مون هم خیلی خوبه توی المپیاد پزشکی دانشگاه رتبه پروری هست
> گفتم از چیش خوشت میاد کلا میخواستم ببینم کلا چه فاکتوری هست که شیراز رو اولویت خیلیا کرده


خوشگله..مهربونه با معرفته کدبانو هست ..من ودوس داره ..
همینا منو عاشق خودش کرده  :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## SinaAhmadi

شوخی کردم...رتبه دانشگاه که همیشه جز بهترینا بوده برام مهمه
از لحاظ فاصله نزدیکه 
از شهر شیرازم خوشم میاد به قول خودت شهر گلو بلبله اگه خرابش نکنن

----------


## pourya78

> شوخی کردم...رتبه دانشگاه که همیشه جز بهترینا بوده برام مهمه
> از لحاظ فاصله نزدیکه 
> از شهر شیرازم خوشم میاد به قول خودت شهر گلو بلبله اگه خرابش نکنن


منم از شهر خودمون و دانشگاهش خیلی خوشم میاد واقعا هم دانشگاه قزوین حرف نداره ... :Yahoo (76):

----------


## SinaAhmadi

> منم از شهر خودمون و دانشگاهش خیلی خوشم میاد واقعا هم دانشگاه قزوین حرف نداره ...


اون که اصن یه چیز دیگس

----------


## pourya78

> اون که اصن یه چیز دیگس


چرا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟یه چیز دیگه یعنی چی؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## SinaAhmadi

> چرا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟یه چیز دیگه یعنی چی؟؟؟؟؟


بیخیال داداش  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## MohammadMahdi14

تشکر از همه که نظراتشون رو دادند
بله بنده به این موضوع توجه نکردم که دانشگاه شیراز و... رو خب خیلی پایین نشون دادند ولی چیزی که مشخصه اینه که ایران هم دانشگاه خوبیه و جزو برترین ها در ایران هست :Yahoo (1): 
ان شا الله هر جی صلاحه همون برا هممون پیش بیاد 
تشکر از همگی

----------


## rezagmi

> ببین از نظر علمی،اساتید،امکانات و جو دانشگاه، دانشگاه ایران با اختلاف بهترینه، منتها مُد شده رتبه برترا میرن تهران و بهشتی...


اینا هیچ کدوم به درد شمایی که میخواید اونجا درس بخونید نمی خوره
معیارهای این انتخابا ی چیزای دیگه اس بیشتر رو امور هیئت علمی و تعداد چاپ مقالات اساتید و .... مانور میدن

----------


## rezagmi

> واقعا؟ یعنی اگه شما بودین دانشگاه ایران رو بالاتر از بهشتی میزدین؟ من شانس اینکه ایران رو بیارم خیلی بالاست البته نیم دو بهشتی هم میتونم بیارم به نظرتون کدوم رو اولویت بدم ایران یا نیم2 بهشتی؟


6 ماه بیکار بمونی که چی؟!
دانشگاه های تهران اول نیمه اول بزن بعدش نیمه دوم ها رو بزن بره باو
اون 6 ماه میشه سوهان جونت هااا از من گفتن

اعتبار مدرک هم شما دانشگاه آزادش هم بری تو who ثبت شده هستند

----------


## mehrab98

پرچم ایران بالاس  ^_^  :Yahoo (16):  :Y (591): 


حالا رتبه بندی این معیارش شاید خیلی مهم نباشه ولی ایران اختلاف خیلی زیادی با تهران و بهشتی نداره. حداقل دانشکده توانبخشیش که یک کشوره و پیراپزشکیشم فوق العاده قویه ، بچه هایی که هوشبری و اتاق عمل میخونن قطعا میدونن ایران چقد قوی کار میکنه تو این زمینه. 
پزشکیشم خیلی خوبه به نظرم تو انتخاب رشته ارزش داره بعد از تهران و شیراز و قبل از بهشتی زده بشه... 
بهشتی یه دانشگاه بشدت پولکیه که بیشتر بقول معروف داره از برندش استفادع میکنه.پزشکی و دندونش خب خیلی خوبه اما توانبخشی و پیراش حرف زیادی برای گفتن نداره.

----------

